# Difference



## tommag

Hi can anyone tell me the differance between the Citroen and Fiat as it seems that as a base the Citroen is cheaper than the Fiat .I know there have been a lot of comments on the Fiat but there are so many more of them can somebody with a Citroen tell me what they think of it


----------



## erneboy

In build I believe they are identical except for the badges. There may be a difference in the service you get should you have any warranty issues, Fiat are not very obliging. Citroen may be more so.

Sevel

Alan.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

The Fiat Ducato is a large van produced by Fiat. The Fiat Ducato is also marketed as the Citroën Jumper and the Peugeot Boxer. All these models are produced at the Sevel factories in Italy and Brazil, and since 2008 also under licence in Elabuga (Russia) by Russian automobile company Sollers JSC (formerly Severstal Auto).

Since 1981, more than 2 million Fiat Ducato vehicles have been produced.[1] The Ducato is the most common motorhome base used in Europe; around two thirds of motorhomes use Ducato base.[2]

The last four company vans have been two of each Citroen and Fiat. I have made the purchase purely on financial grounds. The badge is teh difference. The dealership does not really matter so long as you can find one that gives good service.
I have never had much bother.

All you need to know is here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiat_Ducato
Dave p


----------



## trevd01

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> The Fiat Ducato is a large van produced by Fiat. The Fiat Ducato is also marketed as the Citroën Jumper and the Peugeot Boxer. All you need to know is here:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiat_Ducato
> Dave p


Jumper? Not in the UK, where it's badged Relay.


----------



## tommag

*Engines*

Hi I know the basr is the same I suppose what I should have said was the differance in the engines and gearbox [ did the Citroen suffer from the judder]


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

No difference in engine and gearbox.
you will not see many Citroen badged motorhomes.

Dave p


----------



## tommag

Hi There has to be a difference because thr Citroen is 150 HP and the Fiat is 148 HP


----------



## erneboy

See if this helps http://www.practicalmotorhome.com/advice/know-your-base-vehicles-0


----------



## BwB

I understand there are differences in the engines and gearboxes. I drive a Citroen van for work and I know it is different to the Fiat of the same age. I'm talking about the current models.

Don't have a problem with reversing judder but that did only seem to effect certain engine sizes.

Googling will find you the specific drive components of the specific model you're looking at.

I've had no problems mechanically on the Citroen and it's often used for European travel. It also had a higher in-cab spec than the Fiat.

I'd have no hesitation about using a Citroen over a Fiat if I was doing a self-build and the costs were favourable.


----------



## Stanner

You need know that 2.0 and 2.2 engines (regardless of whether they are badged as a JTD) are all Peugeot/Citroen HDi engines. 
All 2.3 and 3.0 engines (regardless of being badged as HDi or not) are Iveco engines.

The "make" of base vehicle is no indication of engine maker - only the cc size tells you that.

Dave's Scudo despite being badged as a Fiat JTD is 99.9% Peugeot/Citroen and is built in a Peugeot/Citroen factory near Lille.

The 0.1% non-Peugeot/Citroen content is the Fiat badges.


----------

